# Fruityloops Help



## d4kine (24. Januar 2005)

Hi leutz...
  Da ich irgendwie das dringende verlangen habe, nen dicken track zu mixen (Hip-Hop),
  hab ich mir direkt mal ne testversion von fruityloops besorgt.
  Als ich das programm gestartet habe, kam ich erst garnicht klar...
  Viel zu kompliziert aufgebau!
  kann mir jemand helfen?
  kennt jemand tutorials oder sowas?


----------



## Danizio (27. Januar 2005)

Was willst du denn machen?
EIn Beat bauen so zu sagen...
Ja da müsste es irgendwo eine Anleitung zu geben. Die heißt "Getting Started" für die ersten Schritte, danach kann man sich da relativ gut selber reinfuchsen...

Gruß Danizio


----------



## Danizio (27. Januar 2005)

bzw wenn du einen Track mixen willst sollstest du dir evt. mal die demo DJ Tracktor runterladen dann wäre dir in Sachen dj schon ein Stückchen weiter bringen.
Das Prog. ist von Native Instruments....    http://www.native-instruments.com




Danizio


----------



## d4kine (27. Januar 2005)

is Tracktor gut fürn anfang?


----------



## Danizio (27. Januar 2005)

Also doch DJ, gut ja also dafür kannst du fruity wirklich vergessen...
Also Tracktor is ganz schön teuer du solltest vielleicht nach alternativen suchen
Aber wenn du da auch richtig Zeit investieren willst kannst du da nichts falsch machen...  
Ich hab auch nur die demo die sich für mich nicht wirklich als kompliziert darstellte...
Probiers aus, ich mag das Prog. 


Gruß Danizio   ;-]


----------



## d4kine (28. Januar 2005)

Ok, dann werd ich mich mal an die demo von traktor heranwagen ^^ danke für die antworten.


----------



## SeoP (8. Februar 2005)

Moin,


es ist in aller erster Instanz natürlich wichtig zu wissen welches Fruity du dir gezogen hast? FL-Studio hat im Paket keine Samples oder dergleichen, sondern nur Plug-in´s und ein bis zwei Synthisounds.

Zum Anfang solltest Du dir vielleicht FL 2 (pro) oder sowas ziehen. erstens isses für den "Laien" etwas übersichtlicher, und es hat ein paar Samples gleich mitgeliefert. 

Wenn Du das Systems einigermassen im Griff hast, dann kannst Du mit FL wahre Hit´s zaubern.

so long

Benny


----------

